# How to enable sport/green mode on countryman F60?



## JoyY (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi all,
I got a countryman f60 without sport/green mode, and I bought a switch panel already.
Now I want to try how to enable sport/green mode function by E-sys...
anyone can help?
thanks


----------

